# quiz show: 1st question fails



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

is this a case of nerves + bright lights + being watched by millions + time limit = stupidity or are they just dumb by themselves??


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Seriously?!? I live in the USA, and I was able to make a logical deductive answer to get the traffic light one!


----------

